# Export programming with USB to computer?



## tampasoccerfan (Apr 8, 2006)

I just got DirecTV this weekend and am wondering about importing shows to my Mac (or exporting shows from the R15 via the USB port in front). Can this be done with the USB port on the front of the DVR? I asked the installer but he wasn't computer savvy. If I can import from the DVR to my computer, is there anything special I need to know/do or will the files appear as they would when I plug a portable hard drive into my USB port? Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No.

As of right now, the R15's have no method to transfer the files digitally via the USB.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

And they probably never will, as it creates too much copyright liability.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

The only way I have heard to tranfer shows is to use a TV tuner card in your computer.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

beakersloco said:


> The only way I have heard to tranfer shows is to use a TV tuner card in your computer.


Basically yes... you need to use the Analog output of the R15, to some sort of capture device (There are dozens of them)


----------



## tampasoccerfan (Apr 8, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No.
> 
> As of right now, the R15's have no method to transfer the files digitally via the USB.


I know there was some talk about this with the TIVO boxes but I didn't really follow that since I was stuck with Comcast (until the fine folks in this forum tipped me off to the FCC regulations about apartments and dishes) and didn't/don't have TIVO. But why would there be a USB port on the box if we can't use it? Or can it be used for other things--dragging music in, for example (which is of no interest to me). Finally, a friend of mine has Dish and she says her USB port works for exporting programming. So DirecTV has a different philosophy than Dish when it comes to supposed copyright violations?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

DirecTV will _proabably_ be using this USB port to transfer stuff between a DirecTV2Go device, a play for sure device, the Xbox 360, and even windows. You should also be able to add more hard drive space via USB.

That's all I know about the use of the USB ports.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not that easy - see Dish threads about the subject.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Basically yes... you need to use the Analog output of the R15, to some sort of capture device (There are dozens of them)


Earl's got an new icon. I like it . Didn't know that blue light was really 12 led's. They could make the light show you the hour if they only lite one of them at a time


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Earl's got an new icon. I like it . Didn't know that blue light was really 12 led's. They could make the light show you the hour if they only lite one of them at a time


Who's to say thats the R15?


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

tampasoccerfan said:


> But why would there be a USB port on the box if we can't use it?


Same reason there was a USB port on the Tivo before you could use it: So they can make it so that you can use it someday. Having ports for future expansion built in is GOOD thing.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Earl's got an new icon. I like it . Didn't know that blue light was really 12 led's. They could make the light show you the hour if they only lite one of them at a time


A while back I looked in my manual regarding the blue light ring. Says it tells the current state of the DVR, but they don't tell you how to identify the various states.


Clint Lamor said:


> Who's to say thats the R15?


Might be a Stargate


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

rlambert7 said:


> A while back I looked in my manual regarding the blue light ring. Says it tells the current state of the DVR, but they don't tell you how to identify the various states.
> 
> Might be a Stargate


Nahhhh it's the new HD DVR. You can see it in the review :lol:

Plus i'm not sure what you could get in that small of a hole if it was a Stargate. :lol:


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> you could get in that small of a hole if it was a Stargate. :lol:


You could pass notes back and forth with your girlfriend in a neighboring galaxy. (At least he SAYS he has a girlfriend in a neighboring galaxy...we've never actually met her.)


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Nahhhh it's the new HD DVR. You can see it in the review :lol:
> 
> Plus i'm not sure what you could get in that small of a hole if it was a Stargate. :lol:


I was 99% sure it was I was just seeing what he'd say. I just found the review.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Nahhhh it's the new HD DVR. You can see it in the review :lol:
> 
> Plus i'm not sure what you could get in that small of a hole if it was a Stargate. :lol:


Well, I was going to say "a stargate for insects", but who knows what the scale for that picture is


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> A while back I looked in my manual regarding the blue light ring. Says it tells the current state of the DVR, but they don't tell you how to identify the various states.
> 
> Might be a Stargate


Rotates counterclockwise for RW, clockwise for FF, solid for play, and pulses on and off for pause. And, any of the above for locked-up. 

It often gets confused and doesn't display correctly.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Rotates counterclockwise for RW, clockwise for FF, solid for play, and pulses on and off for pause. And, any of the above for locked-up.
> 
> It often gets confused and doesn't display correctly.


Interesting. I used to thnk that it seemed random. Now, I know why: _Pressing the "Play" button does not change the state_. If you are "playing" a listing from MyVOD, it starts out "solid", and yes, RW, FF and pause do as you say, but "play" will not change it back to solid. In "live TV", RW, FF and pause do as you say, but "play" will not change it back to "solid". Changing the channel will set it back to "solid".


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> Interesting. I used to thnk that it seemed random. Now, I know why: _Pressing the "Play" button does not change the state_. If you are "playing" a listing from MyVOD, it starts out "solid", and yes, RW, FF and pause do as you say, but "play" will not change it back to solid. In "live TV", RW, FF and pause do as you say, but "play" will not change it back to "solid". Changing the channel will set it back to "solid".


Hmmm...I never knew what caused what, just that it usually messed up quickly.


----------

